# Ed Delage Sherry Guitar Bottle



## killingmesoftly (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone ever seen this or heard of this before?  Just want some information.  I bought it off a lady in the flea market for $14.  She said it was from the 50's or 60's.  I was just wondering if it's worth more then $14 and how I go about finding out.  I just thought it was a real cool piece to display in a bar.  Anyone got any info out there?
 []

 Bottle Says:
 Harmony Dry Sherry

 A dry fino sherry
 produced and bottle by
 ed. delage
 jerez de la frontera - spain
 sole importers in puerto rico
 spanish american trading company inc.
 permit pr 1-329
 san juan puerto rico

 alcohol 17% by volume
 contents 14 1/2 fl ozs

 on back it says:
 This is to certify that the SHERRY contained in this guitar shaped bottle is a blend of the FINEST SHERRIES from the vineyards of Jerez de la Frontera.  It is bottled in Spain at our famous bodegas and shipped to all parts of the world.

 It is natural for most STILL WINES to throw a deposit when they have been any length of time in bottle.  If this wine is not brillant, the bottle shoue be allowed to stand some time before it is required, and then carefully decanted, in order to leave any deposit in the bottle.
 Then its signed Ed Delage


----------



## killingmesoftly (Dec 20, 2005)

and another closer pic


----------



## killingmesoftly (Dec 20, 2005)

It's me again,
 if you have any info, please email me at <email address removed to prevent spam> so i can come look at the post. thanks! happy holidays!


----------



## rogle (Mar 26, 2010)

Can you tell me what you found out about this bottle? I just bought one and am trying to get some information on it.


----------



## ombudsman (Mar 26, 2010)

I know nothing about the bottle, but have visited several wineries in Spain. Ickeypoo. I'll buy Californian, thank you very much.


----------

